# babydoll faces??



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i was just wondering if you guys could fill me in on what makes a babydoll face? is it just the big eyes, short nose...etc? or is there more to this?? i have always wondered. 

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I always thought it was the shorter nose. Like a little teddy bear head.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

There was a really great post about this on MO maybe 3 or 4 months ago by breeder Larry S (can't remember his last name) of Divine Maltese. It involves all these different measurements of nose, head, etc that of course I don't remember now. His example of a babydoll face was CharmyPoo's Nibbler, so you can look at her profile.

I was just remembering that he also mentioned that ir had to do with eyes being farther apart and having a cat like expression. Someone can correct me if he said something else. This was a while ago!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont know the exact definition of a babydoll face or if it is even a correct term but people have told me that Kodie has a babydoll face.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OKW, you're right. Larry Stansbury used Nibbler as his example. To me and my unprofessional eye, every malt looks like it has a baby doll face!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 20 2005, 10:48 AM
> *I dont know the exact definition of a babydoll face or if it is even a correct term but people have told me that Kodie has a babydoll face.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63810*


[/QUOTE]


i in my opinion Kodie has a complete babydoll face. It is just so small and adorable!!









i think l.e. has a little bit of a babydoll face too, but i must confess that she is a malti-peke. her mother was a pekenese and that's why she has such a short nose.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite and ellie were from the same person that advertised in the daily news saying "baby doll face". the lady turned out to be a broker and they're basically puppy mill dogs.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I call the baby-faced ones the "mushy-nose" kind...







I would like my next one to be more like that...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here is Larry's explanation...



> Nibbler, definitively, has a classic "baby-doll" head - notice, specifically, the extreme spacing between the eyes.
> 
> Sparkle, on the other hand is very close, but not classic or prototypical of my definition. I would place Sparkle more in the same style as my "Dolly". They both would be called "baby-dolls" by many (top flight) breeders but they don't quite completely make the jump to my definition - very close but not quite. And, to continue, that is what we strive for - very very close to "baby-doll" but NOT quite so extreme (like Nibbler) that they appear almost "cat-like" in expression. I have to agree with you though, those "extreme" heads are some of the most beautiful heads one will EVER see on a Maltese (in the classic "beauty pageant" way to look at it).
> 
> ...


This is Dolly that he is referring to if anyone is interested..
http://www.divinemaltese.com/Champions/Dolly.html


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

CharmyPoo,

I think he had a post before that one in the same thread where he listed what the measurements were...didn't he?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When I went to Divine's site to see the photo I looked around and see that they have a retiree, four years old and spayed for adoption to the right home. They say she is very shy and needs someone familiar with the breed. I'm even tempted but I better not.... But Kallie is shy and I bet they would get along....









http://www.divinemaltese.com/Retirees.html


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I would also like to know how to tell a babydoll face. Abbey's mom did not have a babydoll face but father did, according to the breeder. I would love to have someone who knows maltese to tell me if Abbey has babydoll face and if she has cotton or silky hair - I still can't tell that one either!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 20 2005, 05:30 PM
> *CharmyPoo,
> 
> I think he had a post before that one in the same thread where he listed what the measurements were...didn't he?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63888*


[/QUOTE]

He could have but I only had this one saved. But if I remember correctly, it has soemthing to do with the head where the nose is 1/3 the length of the entire head.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh, a retiree would be so nice. I can't take anymore dogs, but for someone this could be a excellent opportunity.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Retirees are an excellent option especially if they are younger. I was really wanting to adopt Nibbler's mom when she retired (she is gorgeous) but she was already promised to someone else.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i saw the pic of nibbler's mom, she may the MOST BEAUTIFUL maltese i have ever seen....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 20 2005, 05:52 PM
> *When I went to Divine's site to see the photo I looked around and see that they have a retiree, four years old and spayed for adoption to the right home. They say she is very shy and needs someone familiar with the breed.  I'm even tempted but I better not....  But Kallie is shy and I bet they would get along....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

k/c's mom.. do it!!! that would be too perfect


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is Petunia from Divine Maltese Site


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 22 2005, 05:49 PM
> *This is Petunia from Divine Maltese Site
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







she is absolutely drop dead gorgeous! simply stunning!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 22 2005, 07:49 PM
> *This is Petunia from Divine Maltese Site
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## lilluv117 (May 20, 2005)

Is Petunia the retiree up for adoption? She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 22 2005, 07:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k/c's mom.. do it!!! that would be too perfect








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64342
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had also wanted to adopt Petunia (when she was being retired about 3 years ago) since I remember her pictures posted on the Divine Site when she was a puppy and her brother was Bandit and Josey. This was when I had called Angie up about a little girl and she told me about Skeeter. She felt he had the face I loved and she had thought he would stay tiny. (His face is still adorable) I thought Petunia was the cutest puppy and then became one of the prettiest adult Maltese to me. This was before Veranda Maltese adopted Bandit and he became famous. I just love his structure, his pretty face and his happy showy personality. He is so beauitful. 

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy & Panda


----------

